# converting straight blade to box pusher



## Chicago Dave (Dec 10, 2008)

I was going to just bolt two pieces of metal on either sideto turn the straight blade blade into a pusher.
my only concern is will it still trip.
anyone have any experience with this sort of thing.
I did a search on turkey wings all posts are like 10 years old.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Just buy the wings


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

It's not gonna trip. Keep in mind when it's turned into a pusher, you will always be running it straight across and not angled, which will catch any and all cracks.

EDIT: Unless you use a trip edge plow, in which case, it will trip.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Chicago Dave;1833831 said:


> I was going to just bolt two pieces of metal on either sideto turn the straight blade blade into a pusher.
> my only concern is will it still trip.
> anyone have any experience with this sort of thing.
> I did a search on turkey wings all posts are like 10 years old.


I use to make sides for western plows to turn them into pushers With my sides it would let the plow trip

I still running one set which its on my 11ft plow on my tractor

If I was going do it again I would buy a Fisher trip edge plow and make a truck pusher

The photo shows ones I made in 1993 I still run them On these there is 3 points on truck plows I only had 2 points 
Make you tripping grove on the sides Remove your trip springs so the plow will move freely At the bottom is you pivot bolt and the top bolt is the slide bolt

Lots of thinking and like said before If I was going do this again I would use a trip edge plow


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

They didn't have paint back then?


J/k, they look to have held up well for 20years.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

1olddogtwo;1833970 said:


> They didn't have paint back then?
> 
> J/k, they look to have held up well for 20years.


That is paint you must be color blind

A friend bought one my old western 8ft plows I'll have catch up with him Take a pic of it He still use it and it has sideboards on and plow will still trip 
Its a set I made in 87 When put a plow on my old 88 F250 I ran that truck up to 03-04

I use to make a lot back then for other people I tried sell the patent had no luck
Bad thing about them on trucks added a lot weight For the pump to lift I had run a cable and pulley The chain to lift ram wouldn't work on Meyer's they would lift on a chain but it was slow


----------



## remmie02 (Jan 5, 2015)

I am new to this forum but have been looking back to it for the last few years for information tips and such ...i was wondering if anyone knows if the fellow that use to make the demon wings is still in business...was really looking in to a set of his LT's for my poly...i have called his contact number several times with no luck any help would be greatly appreciated..THXs


----------



## Chicago Dave (Dec 10, 2008)

Chicago Dave;1833831 said:


> I was going to just bolt two pieces of metal on either sideto turn the straight blade blade into a pusher.
> my only concern is will it still trip.
> anyone have any experience with this sort of thing.
> I did a search on turkey wings all posts are like 10 years old.


I bought a pair of Pro wings and had someone well weld piece of metal to turn it into a pusher
then you're able to take off the pro wing and have your straight blade.
it works perfect give it a try.
I don't think you can use the pronoun use if you have plastic bladeit needs to be metal


----------



## remmie02 (Jan 5, 2015)

thxs i give it a try


----------



## Chicago Dave (Dec 10, 2008)

remmie02;1922422 said:


> thxs i give it a try


let me know how it works out for you if I get a chance I'll try and post the picture but it works great


----------

